# How to roll a fatty?



## prudentsmoker (Jul 28, 2014)

It would appear some prefer jelly roll style and others just wrap the sausage with the weave. Can anyone tell me the benefits of either style as I am getting ready to try my first one on Wednesday.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## knifebld (Aug 4, 2014)

I prefer the Jelly roll style as I like to have multiple layers of meat and filling in each bite rather then slicing into one with filling that has sausage and bacon around it.

Not sure about wrapping sausage with the weave....the insode bacon would be uncooked no? Unless I am missing something...


----------

